# Winter project with DA-175



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm getting a sub design squared away for the new house but that will probably have to wait until after Christmas. A few months ago a friend sent me 4 of the DA-175's and with the move they just got put on a shelf. 

I have a few ideas of what I would like to try with these. The first idea will require 4 more, but, I would like to see something like an AV123 Statik. That would put 2 OB and 2 in an enclosure. Would these work well like that? Here are the specs. 

_*Power handling: 50 watts RMS/75 watts max *VCdia: 1-3/8" *Le: 1.15 mH *Znom: 8 ohms *Re: 5.90 ohms *Frequency range: 35-10,000 Hz *Fs: 36 Hz *SPL: 85 dB 1W/1m *Vas: .75 cu. ft. *Qms: 2.15 *Qes: .53 *Qts: .42 *Xmax 4.25 mm *Dimensions: Overall Diameter: 6-15/16", Cutout Diameter: 5-5/8", Mounting Depth: 3"._

I know very little about cross overs, would a cross over for a speaker like this be very difficult?

Another project would not require more drivers.. just tweeters and crossover, but, something like an Omni. I could probably use 8" sono tube to try this out.

I'm not expecting to re-invent the wheel here, just want something to do over the winter. I already have some drivers so I would like to use those, but, I'm not interested in the MTM that is commonly used with these drivers.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would love to see a diy build thread similar to the av123, but I believe that would be a 3way crossover design, and if you know very little about crossovers, maybe it would be wise to stick with a 2way.
I am not familiar with the omni so I cant comment.
good luck and post whatever you decide to do


----------

